# Photograph of the Month March 22-April 22



## Nikon Fan (Apr 22, 2005)

Thought it would be fun to have a photograph of the month type thing.  So here's what we do, everyone can nominate their 3 favorite pictures posted in either the critique or photo gallery.  Just add a reply in this thread, with your top 3.  After three days, we will then make a poll with all the pics nominated in it and have a three day vote to determine the photo of the month.  In case of a tie, then MD gets the final say cuz he's the man   So you can nominate until the 25th of the month, and then on the 26th we can post a poll and voting will start.  For this you can select any pics from March 22-April 22nd.  Anything after that will go in next months contest  

Hopefully that's clear and this will be lots of fun...so let the nominations begin


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok here I go:











And this one for the irony:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 24, 2005)

This was a really hard, so many good pics to choose from.  This is what I came up with...

Brandywine Falls by DigitalMatt:





Untitled by JonMikal:





Surmount by KentFrost


----------



## errant_star (Apr 24, 2005)

*CannonCan's - Early Barn Catches the View* 





*Cruzin's - Serene*





*Emayd - Flowers of Ballet*


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 25, 2005)

Last day to nominate pics!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2005)

yep! tomorrow we post a poll!!!!!!!! 

thanks for the participation so far everyone!!!


md


----------

